# Under Armour Torrential Coldgear Pants!



## thecraw (Mar 31, 2011)

I thought I'd Americanise the title for dramatic effect!

Anyway I bought a pair of the above waterproof trousers about a month ago and I have nothing other than positive things to say about them. They are simply the best waterproof trouser that I've ever owned.

The trousers are pretty smart looking in general and have a couple of excellent touches which make them stand out from the crowd. Waterproof ventilation zips and an ultra breathable yet stretchy material ensure superb comfort.

They are designed for temperatures under 13 degrees which to be honest in the West of Scotland is quite frequent. They have strategic thermal cold gear inserts for warmth yet as mentioned they also have ventilation zips.

So far so good with these trousers, great bit of kit and one I'd recommend.


----------



## MKDave (Apr 1, 2011)

Anything by Under Armour gets my vote! Been using it for a long time now, good to see it's getting the recognition is deserves.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ditto. Very good quality stuff. Only downside to that is that it's expensive and holds it's price well (you don't generally see it discounted/cheap).

But it's very good.


----------



## MKDave (Apr 1, 2011)

When I first bought mine, some time ago I got it for Â£11 a top. I reckon it's thanks to me that their doing so well now


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 1, 2011)

They make nice stuff, but not for me.

Once they signed up to supply tottenham kit that ruined it for me, and they will never get a penny off me.


----------

